# Coke In Glass Bottles At Costco!!!



## Y-Guy

So we're doing our monthly Costco run today when low and behold they have a case of 24 glass bottle Coca-Cola's for $17 - stop the roller coaster I want to get off. I snapped up a case and thought about a second... GLASS FREAKIN BOTTLES!!! No plastic, no aluminum, GLASS BABY!

The stuff is bottled in Mexico, and said made with cane sugar - I really don't care though... did i mention the glass bottles?










Just waiting for it to get ice cold now!


----------



## mmblantz

I remember glass coke bottles were all we use to have. It tastes Sooooooo much better than plastic. And you got a refund for returns. Not just in a couple of states like they do now. We still get our IBC root beers & cream sodas in glass, kids like it in the glass more too. ---mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The Costco here in Beaverton has had Coke in a bottle for over a year now.


----------



## jetjane

We used to buy coke in the glass bottles from Costco a few years ago but they stopped carrying them. I always check whenever I go there in hopes that they will bring them back but so far nothing.







We love pop in glass bottles...it tastes soooooooo much better!


----------



## battalionchief3

Glass actually got COLD and stayed COLD. These plastic things are warm before you leave the store and cans aint much better....


----------



## Scoutr2

Hey Y-Guy,

You sound like a full blown Coke freak!

I'm more of a beer and wine guy.










Mike


----------



## Y-Guy

Mike I actually usually stick to Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi these days, but nothing tastes better then Coke in a Glass bottle. Never have liked wine that much, yet I live in the middle of Wine Country Washington, and I love Microbrew beer - out of a bottle just isn't as good as a tap!

The glass thing goes back to my days in high school and college when we took a 2 week spring break trip each year to do some mission work in Guaymas Mexico, we'd sleep on the beach in lean to's and drink Coke and eat Frito's Con Chile - yum. Great memories!


----------



## Bama Eye Guy

Ooooh,oooh and the best was getting a coke and a bag of salted peanuts and pouring the peanuts in your coke! I haven't done that in years! Then there's the RC Cola and banana moon pie combo.









Yummy!


----------



## mmblantz

Bama Eye Guy said:


> Ooooh,oooh and the best was getting a coke and a bag of salted peanuts and pouring the peanuts in your coke! I haven't done that in years! Then there's the RC Cola and banana moon pie combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!


That's a southern thing....I've lived down here since 85 and none of my people up north can appreciate those 2 combo's but I'm with you


----------



## jitch388

Coke in the bottle. Takes me back.......My grandfather would take me and my sister down to the "filling station" and buy us a coke and a pack of nabs. MAN!!!! Those were the days........and I didn't even know it.


----------



## Y-Guy

Kids had their first glass bottle Coke's when we were in Zion last year and it was 110 degrees outside.


----------



## mv945

Oh yeah totally agree on the Mexican glass-bottled Coke! It also works REALLY good as the mixer for my new obsession: Gentleman Jack & Mexican Coke - yum!
I wish I knew you were a fan, I had a stash in the cooler over in Toppenish...


----------



## Northern Wind

When you used to reach into those old open top coolers after you put your dime in and slid the bottle to the front to lift it out! The Coke was ice cold and tasted fantastic that was the best thing about the bottles cold and refreshing, can't do it with plastic or cans!

Good camping

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Oh yeah totally agree on the Mexican glass-bottled Coke! It also works REALLY good as the mixer for my new obsession: Gentleman Jack & Mexican Coke - yum!
> I wish I knew you were a fan, I had a stash in the cooler over in Toppenish...


WHAT!!! You had that and didn't share???? OMG!!!

...you can make up for it at the Fall Rally....


----------



## Bama Eye Guy

If you're ever in Atlanta, go to the new Coca Cola museum down town. Our kids loved it. At the end of the self guided tour, you go into a tasting room where you can tast coke products from around the world. As you walk out each person gets to take a GLASS BOTTLE of Coke off the bottling line. The kids thought that was the neatest thing ever. It's the small things in life I guess.

And ya'll really need to try the peanuts in your Coke!









Lee Ann


----------



## Sluggo54

Bein' the official old goat here, I remember the round machines with the hole in the top, and they were not a dime. They were a nickel. Even better, my grandma worked in a drugstore and we would go in there and get REAL cokes, made with syrup and fizzy water. She would put an extra half pump of syrup in them.... oh, my....

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Not sure why...but I have this strong urge to drive Costco and pick up a case of Coke in a bottle...


----------



## Y-Guy

I should get a kick back from Coke and Costco


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I should get a kick back from Coke and Costco


Nothing wrong with a small "finders fee" eh?


----------



## daves700

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not sure why...but I have this strong urge to drive Costco and pick up a case of Coke in a bottle...


X2 !!!!


----------

